# Shipping Container Cabin



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

I thought this was really interesting -- it's a cozy cabin made from two shipping containers.

http://imgur.com/a/qF25a


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Aye, we followed that build with great interest. Suzyq2u was sold on the idea of that being our "retirement" goal after the kids are gone etc. He did an awesome job. I would want a third container for supplies/man cave area and a fourth/fifth for barn/garage space with the ability to "harden" them in case of gas/fallout/ash cloud etc. and I would want a bit more land and a greenhouse.

I really wish he would do an update etc to see how its held up over the last year or so since he "finished" and what if any updates he has made, but i think he has gone into more of an opsec mode, not sure.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That is really cool. I wonder how much it cost to do that. I love the chandelier. They must be tall people ...the mirror in the bathroom seems kinda high! lol! 
Thanks for the post.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow....beautiful job....


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Darn it! I can't see it. It says Imgur is over capacity!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I love it!! We've got one we use for storage--only need one more & we're set.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not much smaller than my house! But it's a whole lot nicer! Absolutely beautiful! 

The only thing I would have changed is that I would have put it over a basement.


----------



## PNWest (Mar 15, 2010)

Do be cautious with containers. They are often loaded with goods in third world places and then heavily fumigated when shipped. They also have salt damage, so inspect carefully.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm still in awe over the before and after pictures....


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I think that is really Cool but I agree with Danaus29 & would like it over a basement if it were me.
I'm curious as to how much something like that costs to do.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Backfourty said:


> I think that is really Cool but I agree with Danaus29 & would like it over a basement if it were me.
> I'm curious as to how much something like that costs to do.


On his blog, including the well drilling and solar he has about 30K invested in the project- that might also include the land i forget. From the time of his posting however shipping containers have doubled in price as well as the cost to have them delivered.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

I couldn't see it as I am on a computer with a safeyes blocker. But we built cabins on our farms using mini barn sheds. That is,we had our neighbors build the size shed we wanted and move them on the farms and then we finished up the inside. One has 2 bedrooms and a bathroom but the first one was smaller than that. They work great. Since I can't see how fancy the shipping containers are, I can't compare them


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Pretty neat for sure. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I want that kind of vision and follow-through.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Perhaps I missed something. I saw the pictures, and it is very cool!

I couldn't find descriptions. What material was used to keep water out between the two shipping containers? What material was used for the roof. I'm thinking a pond liner might work? What material did they spray onto the outside? Seems like truck bed liner, and some form of spray insulation, especially where the walls are exposed to the outside would work.

I would love to do something like that, but built completely Into a hillside, and covered with dirt. More like a hobbit house. I understand it would require structural supports for the ceilings and walls, and some form of drainage installed.

And I agree with the posters that said it should be over a basement, and at least one container larger. But this is very cool!


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Bret said:


> I want that kind of vision and follow-through.


 I feel the same way Bret, I have been day dreaming of a container addition to my shop but could never have envisioned something that nice.

I do get inspiration from the vision of others though and would like to thank katlara for posting this.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Cornhusker posted this a few years back. I love this barn!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Common Tator said:


> Perhaps I missed something. I saw the pictures, and it is very cool!
> 
> I couldn't find descriptions. What material was used to keep water out between the two shipping containers?


They welded them together based on the pictures.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Common Tator said:


> Cornhusker posted this a few years back. I love this barn!


How did I not see this before? This looks like a really good idea.


----------



## RazorCityDen (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm a builder and would suggest to folks to crunch the numbers first, the 'cheap' part of any construction is closing it in. Most of the money is spent on the inside and the fellow that did the container 'cabin' spent plenty of it! 

He basically traded the cost of his siding and roof for buying shipping containers instead. Not saying it was a bad trade. Just saying this was no low budget project.

Take Care,


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

RazorCityDen said:


> I'm a builder and would suggest to folks to crunch the numbers first, the 'cheap' part of any construction is closing it in. Most of the money is spent on the inside and the fellow that did the container 'cabin' spent plenty of it!
> 
> He basically traded the cost of his siding and roof for buying shipping containers instead. Not saying it was a bad trade. Just saying this was no low budget project.
> 
> Take Care,


That's my impression also. The objective of the project wasn't really clear, but it seemed that they were looking for an inexpensive and simple solution. While the containers gave the builder a head start on the enclosure, simplifying the process somewhat, there seemed to be no end to the lavish interior finish. I'm certain that the budget was on par with standard construction cottages of that size.

I'm wondering if shipping containers could be used to build an economical living space using less expensive interior materials, still ending up with an acceptable place to live.


----------

